# Did she just rub my patch?



## MedicPrincess (May 30, 2006)

I got to work with my absolute favorite Medic these last 24 hours.  I was so happy when I looked at the schedule and he had signed up for the last 24.  He is also a the Clinical Coordinator for 2 different Paramedic programs.  He often times has students sign up to do ride times with him so they can try and impress him with how much they've learned.  We had one today.

We responded an unconscious patient. There was the 3 of us plus ALS Fire on scene, and a very small area to be in.  So I kind of hung back in the doorway with the stretcher and let my Medic-for-the-day and the student work.  He asked me to head out to the truck and start setting up for intubation while they brought the patient out.  

In the truck, while I got stuff together and set up, the student, my medic, and one of the fire medics went to work getting their stuff done.  I look over at the lead placements on the 12 lead the student was doing, and it was like nothing I have ever been taught.  

She had Leads 1 and 2 on the left side of the chest just above the nipple.  Lead 3 and 5 were where leads 1 and 2 would normally go.  And lead 6 was where lead 3 normally goes.  Lead 4 was in the right spot.  So thinking she knew a different way (and me with SOOOO much to still learn) I wonder out loud if that is a new way of doing 12 leads.  And turned back to getting the suction ready to go.

This girl, reached over and rubbed the blue *EMT *on my State of Florida patch and said, _"Shouldn't you be getting ready to go drive?"_

You probably could have heard a pin drop in the back.  While my BP rose about about 300 systolic, my very calm but visably upset medic tells her to sit "right there," which was at the end of the bench seat by the back door, and watch him, dont touch the patient - just watch - until we are complete with the call.

So he gets him intubated, tells me hes ready and we can respond to the hospital.  When we get there, I open the back doors, she steps out says sorry and gets into our shift commanders truck, and off she went.  Home, I presume.  Didn't ask, he didn't say anything other than that kind of thing won't happen again with one of his students.


----------



## MMiz (May 30, 2006)

Princess,

You're a great story teller.  I have little to say but... awesome story, and your partner sounds like he's a great partner.

Take care, and *please* don't stop with the stories!


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 30, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> and your partner sounds like he's a great partner.


 
Seriously, he is great.  I wish he would come back full time.  I am DIEING for a regular partner.  

Some day.  It will happen.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (May 31, 2006)

Dont feel bad princess, I have mystery partner every other month now, if you are as good an emt as you seem to be I would love to have you as one of my regular monthly partners vs the other people I seem to get stuck with.


----------



## Jon (May 31, 2006)

WOW...

I think that girl might just be out of medic school... Becuase that was a cardinal rule in my school... you don't p*ss off the preceptors like that... and it is GREAT that your partner took a stand and didn't tolerate that B.S.

Even the best paramedic started out as an EMT.


----------



## DT4EMS (May 31, 2006)

I'm sorry...but I have to say......when I saw the title of the thread I thought of something else.............please forgive me.......... 

I was like WHAT??!!

Then I read it and got pissed for you..


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL.  You dirty boy!  I had to read and read again and then think about it.....You are naughty!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 1, 2006)

DT4EMS said:
			
		

> I'm sorry...but I have to say......when I saw the title of the thread I thought of something else.............please forgive me..........
> 
> I was like WHAT??!!
> 
> Then I read it and got pissed for you..


Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## BrandoEMT (Jun 1, 2006)

I also have to admit that I thought this title was preparing me for a completely different type of story.  I'd be super pissed, especially at a student.  We are all EMTs just a different letter at the end.  Oh well, they will learn quickly in the field that many people won't take that crap.


----------



## Jon (Jun 1, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Best. Post. Ever.


You say that a lot!


----------



## Firechic (Jun 1, 2006)

I hope that student doesn't make the same mistake twice!
Let it roll off your back - it was a student. Shame on her for thinking she was so high and mighty.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jun 1, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> LOL.  You dirty boy!  I had to read and read again and then think about it.....You are naughty!




Hey.......after 5 kids all I get to do is read about it or watch it on TV..........

Bwahahaha!!!! 

Seriously though, I guess I was always blessed when I was an EMT. I had medics who always watched my back and helped prepare me for medic school. I worked hard when I was on the street to EARN the respect of my EMT partners. Then they took good care of me too.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 1, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> You say that a lot!



He's easily entertained...


----------

